

Banks Use Science to Crack the Genetic Code of Spending Habits (Fraud Detection) - timf
http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/176_205/banks-crack-payments-genome-dna-fraud-marketing-1043415-1.html

======
DanBC
> _Many companies are mapping the so-called payments genome to make more
> accurate predictive marketing decisions and improve fraud detection. Some
> vendors say their systems can be used to determine the products and services
> consumers will buy next._

It's fascinating stuff, but I can't help feeling that they need to solve the
problem of someone calling their bank, saying that they're going to $COUNTRY
on $DAY, and please don't freeze the card; and then when a payment is
attempted the card gets frozen.

Because that's really annoying.

